# Silicone



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Can I use 100% all-purpose rubber silicone to re-seal a tank?
Also, if its just a small leak, can I just do that area, or do I need to like pull out the silicone and start over?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Depends the brand and what else is in it. Typically anything that says "mildew resistant" is unsuitable for aquarium use.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

It's by General Electric... Indoor/Outdoor, Outstanding adhesion, permanently flexible... All purpose Silicone I...


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Is it window and door or bath and kitchen?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Its for doors, windows, siding, trim, molding, baseboards, vets


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Does it say "Window & Door" in big on the side of the tube? I think your talking about GE silicone 1 window and door. That one is alright since i know that its not mildew resistant and is 100% silicone. Silicone 2 is the stuff you cant use. But before i say its okay, i gotta know which one your takling about.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Nope, it says "All Purpose" on the side


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I always read that any type of silicone that says "100%" is safe for a tank


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> I always read that any type of silicone that says "100%" is safe for a tank


Thats not 100% true. It has to be 100% sillicone AND NOT mildew resistant.

I dont know about all purpose silicone. but if its not mildew resistant and it is 100% silicone then it should be fine.


----------

